# BPI New Frontier



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Picked up a BPI New Frontier Beartooth Magnum .50 Cal muzzleloader at a pawn shop for $90. 24" Barrel, 209 Primer ignition. Break Action with a Bushnell (cheap) scope. Looks to be clean and in good shape. 
Anybody know anything about this gun? From what I can find on the 'net it looks like it may be made by the same factory that makes CVA, but I can't tell for sure. 
Any info would be appreciated.

galump


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well it gets good reveiws here http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/results-reader-reviews/Black Powder

I have a CVA Staghorn and have never had problems with it.

big rockpile


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Rockpile,

Thanks for the link. 

galump


----------

